# In Dire Need of Some Good Fantasy Books



## MLouring (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been feeling incredible uninspired as of late, and it seems like none of the books I have lying around are worth reading... 
Any books you guys can recommend?  I love a good paranormal or fantasy book! 
I'm pretty flexible, as long as they doesn't contain weak, annoying or flawless heroines or a protagonist who goes to high school. I have run into waaay too many books trying to appeal to the Twilight fangirls! I need some quality plots and characters who have more personality than a doorknob 
  
Any must-reads for me?


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're open to short stories, I enjoyed After the Apocalypse by Maureen McHugh (collection) and the anthologies Eclipse Four edited by Jonathan Strahan and Teeth edited by Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling.

If you're exclusively looking for novels, I did enjoy Mechanique by Genevieve Valentine, Queen of Kings by Maria Dahvana Headley, and The Freedom Maze by Delia Sherman.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

The three Hearts and the Three Lions by Poul Anderson
'Dwellers in the Mirage' and 'Face in the Abyss' by A. E. Merritt (free for you from Gutenberg Australia as you live in Denmark)
The BirthGrave by Tanith Lee
The Many Coloured Land by Julian May

All older books, so much inferior quality stuff written recently that it's hard to find new fantasy worth reading.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Fantasy is languishing a little these days, but here's a couple I read and enjoyed recently (well, over the last year or so):



Technically fantasy? Alternate history kind of thing, it seems to be free right now:




This was recently released by the same author, although I haven't read it yet:



And I'm almost hesitant to recommend this one because it's just a short and there's currently nothing to follow it, but I enjoyed it:


Finally, there's this. I don't know if you'd call it fantasy--actually I don't know what you'd call it, but it's fun and funny and interesting:


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I loved "the hunting of the last dragon" by Sherryl Jordan.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben White said:


>


I'll second Treespeaker, I really enjoyed the read.

Why not also try a classic like John Wyndham's The Chrysalids. I reread that book every couple of years. I love it.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I read Feast of Souls by C.S. Friedman about a year ago and really liked it. I'm waiting to pick up the rest of the trilogy until the price of the last book in the series comes down a bit. 

I used to love George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, but I'm struggling with the newest one.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

This is what I'm failing to find - books to take the place of GRRM's - which really suck me in so completely I am oblivious to everything around me (esp his earlier ones). I've tried so many other books to try and find something equivalent, but have failed miserably. Any suggestions for that kind of fantasy

I have already read Robin Hobb, Guy Gavriel Kay, Robert Jordan, Frank Herbert (Dune) etc but feel I must be missing a whole chunk of fantasy literature somewhere.

Thanks in advance.



RuthNestvold said:


> I used to love George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, but I'm struggling with the newest one.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan Alison said:


> This is what I'm failing to find - books to take the place of GRRM's - which really suck me in so completely I am oblivious to everything around me (esp his earlier ones). I've tried so many other books to try and find something equivalent, but have failed miserably. Any suggestions for that kind of fantasy
> 
> I have already read Robin Hobb, Guy Gavriel Kay, Robert Jordan, Frank Herbert (Dune) etc but feel I must be missing a whole chunk of fantasy literature somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you want gritty fantasy try Joe Abercrombie's First Law Trilogy, if you're actually after something epic, try The Black God's War by Moses Siregar III.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

If you like Robin Hobb and GRRM, you might like Scott Lynch.

Me, I like my fantasy lighter and funnier and ... perhaps even cozier.  All the Paths of Shadow by Frank Tuttle was a good read.  Cross between steampunk and old fashioned fantasy adventure.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Terry Brooks' Shannara books are great.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a thread with some great recommendations: Fantasy. But, since it's more fun to give new recommendations than to rely on old ones, how about this:

* Katherine Kurtz' Deryni Trilogies are wonderful fun. Unfortunately, only the first trilogy is available on kindle - the later ones just get better and better and she fleshes out their world.

* Raymond Feist's Midkemia novels are also great fun and all but the first series, Riftwar, are available on kindle.

I'm sure I'll have more later .....  .....


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah, yes, a woman after my own heart.  Have you read Guy Gavriel Kay's Tigana? That's one of my favorites, a definite keeper.

You might like Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel's Dart, if you haven't already read it. Big world, lots of political complications. Disturbing sexual mores, but GRRM is not exactly lightweight in that respect either.

I would also recommend Carol Berg's Transformation and the other two books in the trilogy. They too felt like Big Picture fantasy to me.



Susan Alison said:


> This is what I'm failing to find - books to take the place of GRRM's - which really suck me in so completely I am oblivious to everything around me (esp his earlier ones). I've tried so many other books to try and find something equivalent, but have failed miserably. Any suggestions for that kind of fantasy
> 
> I have already read Robin Hobb, Guy Gavriel Kay, Robert Jordan, Frank Herbert (Dune) etc but feel I must be missing a whole chunk of fantasy literature somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Here is a thread with some great recommendations: Fantasy. But, since it's more fun to give new recommendations than to rely on old ones, how about this:
> 
> * Katherine Kurtz' Deryni Trilogies are wonderful fun. Unfortunately, only the first trilogy is available on kindle - the later ones just get better and better and she fleshes out their world.
> 
> ...


I second Kurtz.

You might also like Brandon Sanderson (epic adventure type fantasy.)


----------



## JayPosey (Jan 16, 2012)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch, and Patrick Rothfuss's Kingkiller Chronicles are both, in my opinion, good reads.  (The Name of the Wind is the first book in the Kingkiller trilogy.)

Jay P.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd recommend taking a look at Marion Zimmer Bradley's works. _The Mists of Avalon _is one I reread regularly and the _Darkover_ series is amazing.

--Todd


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll second Sanderson.  You can't go wrong.  Terry Pratchett is also indispensable if you want something lighthearted.

David Edding's Belgariad is a fun, pulpy read.  Most of his stuff is good.  Just stay away from The Dreamers.


----------



## Katy Press (Jan 16, 2012)

I love fantasy but it means different thing to different people so not sure if your definition of fantasy will be mine!

If you like syfy fantasy have you tried the Rama books by Arthur C. Clarke?

Also I loved Doris Lessing's Canopus in Argos series.

For a more weirdy historical fantasy what about The Chymical Wedding by Lindsay Clarke.

Modern day fantasy best for me is Watchers by Essi Tolling. It is below in my signature. As we are in the same writing group I admit bias but it's a brilliant book with alternate history, a bit of syfy, myth, legend and modern day conspiracy and intrigue. A real page turner with no high school or vampires at all!

And of course if you like fantasy with a lot of humour then the early Terry Pratchett books, especially those featuring Rincewind are hilarious.

 Justina


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

The Black Jewels Trilogy by Anne Bishop:

  

She's one of my favorite authors. She has a number of other books about the Blood, but the original three are still my favorite.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Ah, yes, a woman after my own heart.  Have you read Guy Gavriel Kay's Tigana? That's one of my favorites, a definite keeper.
> 
> You might like Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel's Dart, if you haven't already read it. Big world, lots of political complications. Disturbing sexual mores, but GRRM is not exactly lightweight in that respect either.


I second the Tigana recommendation (a great standalone novel too). Same goes for his other novel, The Lions Of Al-Rassan.

The Kushiel series is also lengthy if you're looking to fill that GRRM void. There's two trilogies in that milieu if I'm not mistaken (three if count the Naamah books).


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

If you liked GRRM, you might enjoy Steven Erikson's Malazan Books of the Fallen. 10 books, but the series is now complete. It's quite dense reading at times, and not for everyone, but I found it worth the work. Particular scenes can tear one's heart out, while others can make one cry with joy.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with the people recommending Brandon Sanderson 

Also, my wife and I just finished reading The Emperor's Edge by Lindsay Buroker. It was a lot of fun! I really enjoyed the chemistry between the main characters. It's a fast-paced story, but I like that! If you are looking for something different, you should check out.


----------



## RobynH (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got one you have GOT to read!
Angela's Coven by Bruce Jenvey
Absolutely could NOT put it down! It gets nothing but 5-star reviews on both the Amazon and B&N sites.
It's the story of a modern day witch who helps a dying Rock Star break his deal with the Devil, but it's more about her coven in upstate NY, the characters you meet there and real guardian angels that work in secret and carry guns. It was exciting, hilarious and you'll go through a lot of kleenex before it's done. GREAT story, but really, pretty believable. No hokus pokus or magic wands at all. REALLY different! Enjoy it, I loved it!


----------



## MLouring (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, hadn't expected that many replies!  
Thanks for all the great recommendations, I can't wait to starting reading some of them ^^


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Check out Storm Constantine's Wraeththu novels.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a couple more! Because you can always use more, right? 

This was one of the very first books to hook me into the fantasy genre:



Raymond E. Feist's "Magician: Apprentice" also changed my world. Robin McKinnley's Sunshine and The Hero and the Crown are worn to pieces on my bookshelf... Unfortunately, they're not on Kindle yet... But keep your eyes peeled!

I assume you're already well versed with Jim Butcher? If not, his urban fantasy is like candy.



This book takes a little while to take off, but once it does... it ended up being my favorite book of 2011.



I also sometimes head over to the young adult's section and LOVED these books. They're complex and well written and... well... just awfully great books.

   

Good luck!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my favorite fantasy reads last year was Cas Peace's KING'S ENVOY (Artesans of Albia series). I can't wait for book two, which comes out in August.


----------



## RSHunter88 (Jan 17, 2012)

There's been some great recommendations in this thread.

I second the Dresden Files series. I used to keep up with it, but I stopped around book 11 or so. Still they're a lot of fun, and I like the main character's voice and sarcasm.


----------



## shelbymhailstone (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't know if you're still looking, but the Books of Pellinor have always been some of my favorites. Yes, the storyline is your basic, predictable "chosen one," but the writing! Oh, the writing! I have not been so invested in characters in a long time, and I was surprised to realize I spent an entire weekend delving into a four-book young adult series that I probably wouldn't have read based solely on the jacket covers. I got very emotionally involved in the characters.

Here's the first book, if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/Naming-First-Book-Pellinor-ebook/dp/B004EYSPAK/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326843201&sr=1-4


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I assume you're already well versed with Jim Butcher? If not, his urban fantasy is like candy.


With arguably the best audiobook collection ever.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You might like _The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms (The Inheritance Trilogy)_ by N. K. Jemisin. I thought it had a lot of good things going for it, though it wasn't exactly in my sweet spot as far as the type of stories/characters I'm interested in.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoa - lots of books to check out - thank you so much - and to OP for starting this thread.

PS The Moses Siregar III book is free, currently. Well - it is on Amazon.co.uk - I can't see the details on Amazon.com.


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

I recommend Karen Azinger's The Steel Queen for fantasy. It's in the mold of George R. R. Martin, fantasy aimed for an adult audience.

Bill


----------



## gwenperkins (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with the Sanderson recommendation--Mistborn has a really interesting magical system. His newest, the Way of Kings, is definitely engrossing as well. He also took on the Wheel of Time series after Robert Jordan passed away and I'm finding that his additions are just as good (your mileage may vary) as the previous ones.

I haven't yet seen Ellen Kushner's Swordspoint recommended here--it's older fantasy but entertaining, in the "mannerpunk" school. Another book that I've just started but am enjoying is Elizabeth Moon's The Deed of Paksenarrion which is more of a military fantasy. (As is Way of Kings, mentioned above.)

I saw Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel books noted but she did also write another series with a really interesting premise--the Sundering. She writes in a LOTR-style setting but from the POV of the "monsters" and villains.

_no self promotion outside the book bazaar _


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

shelbymhailstone said:


> Don't know if you're still looking, but the Books of Pellinor have always been some of my favorites. Yes, the storyline is your basic, predictable "chosen one," but the writing! Oh, the writing! I have not been so invested in characters in a long time, and I was surprised to realize I spent an entire weekend delving into a four-book young adult series that I probably wouldn't have read based solely on the jacket covers. I got very emotionally involved in the characters.
> 
> Here's the first book, if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/Naming-First-Book-Pellinor-ebook/dp/B004EYSPAK/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326843201&sr=1-4


How could I forget the Books of Pellinor!? We were in London and I came across The Gift in a bookstore. Loved it immediately. When I went to find The Riddle back home in California is when I found out The Gift hadn't been released in the States yet. I ended up purchasing the rest from vendors in Australia & the UK just so I could finish the series. It wasn't until The Crow (I think?) that The Naming (The Gift) was officially released in the US.

I got stuck mid-way through The Crow only because I wasn't expecting the storyline to change. Once I stopped be a brat, I restarted the book and loved it just as much as the first two.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I like Michelle Sagara West novels. Her Chronicles of Elantra series is a fantasy/police procedural. The main character is extremely flawed but def not weak and is slowly growing up. 

She also has three series that hVe overlapping events and are richly detailed Huntbrothers/Sun Sword/House War. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSHunter88 (Jan 17, 2012)

gwenperkins said:


> (And I just released a fantasy book myself last week available through the Lending Library or purchase. I also do have a single copy for lend should anyone want to borrow it. The link's below so you can look at the description or not.)


I'm actually reading that right now!


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

You could try reading the Haanta Series by Michelle Franklin. She writes epic fantasy romance. I'm not a huge fan of romance books, but they're well written, more like in the late 1800's/early 1900's style of writing, and the world building is fantastic. Quite a step above Twilight, in my opinion.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been reading Patricia Briggs "Mercy" series.  I think the series has developed nicely, getting better with each book.  It's basically contemporary, with werewolves, vamps, and various fae; along with Mercedes, the main character (a likeable person), who is half native American spiritwalker and changes into a coyote.  She also has a genius for finding trouble. Nice cover art, too.
  Also, recently got introduced through the Amazon special offers (one choice of various books reduced to a dollar good til Feb.), to Lois Bujold.  I got the book The Spirit Ring and was really happy with it.  It takes place in alternate history in Italy around the time of the Medici's. The story builds to a great and satisfying climax, I thought.  So I am going to read some of her other books, which are supposed to be even better.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

(Grin) Well, it depends on what you like to read!

Here are a few ideas from my cherished library:

Terry Pratchett if you like wise and sarcastic and funny.

Robert Asprin if you like ridiculous and silly.

Jessica Day George if you like fairy tale retellings. (I didn't really like _Dragon Slippers,_ but I was really impressed with _Princess of the Midnight Ball_ and _Princess of Glass._)

Brandon Sanderson if you like really cool magic systems in epic fantasy.

Stephen R. Donaldson if you like really-dark-but-ultimately-really-powerfully-uplifting epic fantasy.

Gerald Morris if you like beautifully-researched, very-strong-in-common-sense, very charming Arthurian legend retellings.

Brandon Mull if you like young adult fantasy (Fablehaven is about a nature preserve for fantasy creatures! It's awesome!).

Sarah Prineas if you like lighthearted, just-plain-fun stories (she wrote The Magic Thief).

Douglas Rees for the same reason (he wrote Vampire High, which is lighthearted and silly).

Rick Riordan if you like modern retellings of Greek or Egyptian mythology (hint: you want to like Greek mythology).

Patrick Rothfuss if you like really, really long and really epic stories with a dark undertone that are humongous in scope (and yet sadly not yet finished!).

Patricia C. Wrede if you want to read a fun (albeit still unfinished) young adult series about taming the Old West using magical means.

I'd point you to my book, too, but I don't know if that's kosher. 

Really, ultimately, it comes down to what subgenres and authors you have usually enjoyed. What kinds of books do you like to read?


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Stephen Donaldson's Thomas Covenant novels are good fantasy books.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

One of the best series I ever read:


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

So many good books recommended so far.

I heartily echo Sanderson if you're feeling like Epic Fantasy. The Way of Kings (The Stormlight Archive) is really excellent, but be warned he's already said the next one won't be out until probably 2013 (he has to finish up the last WoT book and tour this year) and he anticipates the series will go out to ten books. If you want a quicker sense fulfillment from him the Mistborn Trilogy is complete, and he has a few standalone books that are good, my personal fave is Warbreaker (Tor Fantasy).

If you're craving something more paranormal give Diana Rowland a try, much more modern and edgy. The main character is a cop/demon summoner. Four books so far in her series, it starts with Mark of the Demon (Kara Gillian). For a more humorous paranormal that's really good fun, I recommend These Hellish Happenings.


----------



## shelbymhailstone (Jan 17, 2012)

me3boyz said:


> I got stuck mid-way through The Crow only because I wasn't expecting the storyline to change. Once I stopped be a brat, I restarted the book and loved it just as much as the first two.


Would you believe I did the same thing? I have very little patience, and switching points of view on me isn't nice. 
Although I have to say, the second one scared me and I had to flip to the end to make sure a certain name was still there at the end because I was not going to be okay if this someone died. (Trying very hard not to spoil anyone who wants to read the series. Am I still making sense?)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a new one worth taking a look at (UK link, as I don't think it's available in the US until next month):



"Gair is under a death sentence. He can hear music - music with power - and in the Holy City that means only one thing: he's a witch, and he's going to be burnt at the stake. Even if he could escape, the Church Knights and their witchfinder would be hot on his heels while his burgeoning power threatens to tear him apart from within. There is no hope... none, but a secretive order, themselves persecuted almost to destruction. If Gair can escape, if he can master his own growing, dangerous abilities, if he can find the Guardians of the Veil, then maybe he will be safe. Or maybe he'll discover that his fight has only just begun."


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're prepared to give edgy, ultra-modern urban fantasy a try, then I can thoroughly recommend _Sandman Slim_ by Richard Kadrey.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I've heard excellent things about _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss, although I haven't read it yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Wind-Kingkiller-Chronicles-Day/dp/0756405890/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327255259&sr=8-1


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

NogDog said:


> You might like _The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms (The Inheritance Trilogy)_ by N. K. Jemisin. I thought it had a lot of good things going for it, though it wasn't exactly in my sweet spot as far as the type of stories/characters I'm interested in.


I felt the same way about it, not a bad book, but just didn't grab me.

Anyway, might be worth the OP putting in some examples of books they liked, Fantasy has a pretty broad spectrum, if you're after something strong female characters, or a romance that isn't based on a prince and a damsel, you can rule out large swathes of it.


----------



## jeff3po (Jan 22, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Have you read Guy Gavriel Kay's Tigana?


Three cheers for Guy Gavriel Kay!

Also, a friend whose opinion I value highly keeps a stack of David Gemmell's Legend in the trunk of his car so he can distribute them whenever anyone asks him for his favorite fantasy novel.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

jeff3po said:


> Also, a friend whose opinion I value highly keeps a stack of David Gemmell's Legend in the trunk of his car so he can distribute them whenever anyone asks him for his favorite fantasy novel.


I was going to mention Gemmell, but thought might be too boy's own. The Troy series he did is good, with some strong female characters. The women in all his books, while not having large parts, are rarely helpless or weak swooners.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Try Lindsey Buroker's 1st book in the Emperor's Edge series:



I also now have the next book in the series, if that means anything to you. 

I finished it about a month ago, and it's a great read. Takes place in a Londonesque, steampunk world. Not only is there a lot of action, there's also plenty of humor (like the companions the protag gets together to try to fleece the government; talk about a hilarious, motley crew! ).

And if you haven't read the Discworld novels, you should look into reading them - if you're into humorous fantasy, that is.


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything by Brandon Sanderson.

I also enjoyed Jane Lindskold's FireKeeper series. (Haven't gotten into her new series yet)

I used to like Judith Tarr--and oldie but goodie.

Robin Hobb

....sorry, my brain just died.


----------



## MartinGibbs (Jun 20, 2011)

How about Lynn Flewelling's Nightrunner series? It's fun, light-hearted, full of adventure and some tricky spots. Although I love the full-on epics, such as Wheel of Time and ASOIAF, I really enjoyed these as an alternative:

Luck in the Shadows: http://www.amazon.com/Luck-Shadows-Nightrunner-Vol-1/dp/0553575422/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1327356036&sr=8-6

Stalking Darkness: http://www.amazon.com/Stalking-Darkness-Nightrunner-Vol-2/dp/0553575430/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Not usually one for epic-fantasy, I decided to give Brandon Sanderson a try. Settled on the Mistborn trilogy:



Book one was a bit of a slog for me at first. I kept looking at the percentage read & thinking "OMG...how much more is there!?" Glad I kept with it as the end is not what I thought. I also liked that not everything went their way. I've already started on the second book & am enjoying it much better.


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

me3boyz said:


> Not usually one for epic-fantasy, I decided to give Brandon Sanderson a try. Settled on the Mistborn trilogy:
> 
> 
> 
> Book one was a bit of a slog for me at first. I kept looking at the percentage read & thinking "OMG...how much more is there!?" Glad I kept with it as the end is not what I thought. I also liked that not everything went their way. I've already started on the second book & am enjoying it much better.


One of my favs.


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Nancy Beck said:


> Try Lindsey Buroker's 1st book in the Emperor's Edge series:
> 
> 
> 
> I also now have the next book in the series, if that means anything to you.


Oh yes, this series is good too.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are after some fantasy that is very original, I'd reccomend Ricardo Pinto's _Stone Dance of the Chameleon series_. This was the most refreshing and original series I've read in a long time.

This is what I'm failing to find - books to take the place of GRRM's - which really suck me in so completely I am oblivious to everything around me (esp his earlier ones). I've tried so many other books to try and find something equivalent, but have failed miserably. Any suggestions for that kind of fantasy

I have already read Robin Hobb, Guy Gavriel Kay, Robert Jordan, Frank Herbert (Dune) etc but feel I must be missing a whole chunk of fantasy literature somewhere.

Thanks in advance.

[/quote]


----------



## Hippoglyph (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, I'm going to offer something old and something new as great fantasy books. The something old is "The Forgotten Beasts of Eld" by Patricia McKillip. It concerns a sorceress who lives remotely in isolation with no company to speak of but the amazing and magical beasts she has used her powers to find and retain. The beasts are intelligent and speak to her. They have fairly good relationships with her, even though she has used her considerable powers to control them. The problem comes when notice of her existence spreads to warring kingdoms and the various kings wish to employ her gifts for their advantage. A beautiful, lyrical book, just incredibly moving and powerful. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Forgotten-Beasts-Magic-Carpet-Books/dp/0152055363/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327439334&sr=1-1. (I would've inserted an image of the cover, but not sure how that works here...)

The something new is called "Hamlet Z", and it is pretty amazing. It's a revision of Shakespeare's "Hamlet", but the thing that's truly stunning about it is the writer's use of language. He hasn't just written a prose version of "Hamlet", he has actually taken the plot in a new direction, rewriting existing scenes and adding new ones, and his writing blends seamlessly with Shakespeare's. I wouldn't have thought something like that possible, but it's perfect, and the story itself is compelling. The writer has amplified the supernatural element already present in "Hamlet", setting up a situation where the murder of the king and the subsequent incestuous marriage has disrupted the natural order and so all over the world the dead are rising and descending on Denmark. I was just blown away by this thing, and I would highly recommend it to anyone. Here's the link to the Kindle edition: http://www.amazon.com/Hamlet-Z-ebook/dp/B006ZBGBR4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327439070&sr=8-2. The "look inside" preview has the entire first scene and a big chunk of the second scene, enough to get a sense of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I am reading and enjoying this one right now:



Well written, very interesting concepts. It's the first book of a trilogy.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone here seems way more knowledgeable about the genre than I, so I'd like to pose a question: I loved the DragonLance series when I read them a decade or so ago, specifically the Chronicles trilogy (I guess it turned into four books at some point). Is that regarded as good fantasy, or is it too lightweight to be given much consideration?


----------



## RSHunter88 (Jan 17, 2012)

DH_Sayer said:


> Everyone here seems way more knowledgeable about the genre than I, so I'd like to pose a question: I loved the DragonLance series when I read them a decade or so ago, specifically the Chronicles trilogy (I guess it turned into four books at some point). Is that regarded as good fantasy, or is it too lightweight to be given much consideration?


Just to prove that not _everyone's_ more knowledgeable about the genre, I've never heard of the DragonLance series. What's it about? Would you personally recommend it?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm 2/3 of the way through Robin Hobb's _Farseer Trilogy_ and have enjoyed it so far. George R.R. Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series is great, but it's a massive commitment. I also like Roger Zelazny's _Amber_ series, but I space out my reading of each book because they're so "out there" compared to the fantasy I normally read.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd recommend Terry Pratchett as an author. try the Discworld series - I'd start at the beginning with The Color of Magic (Discworld Novels).

The great thing is, if you like it, there are loads of others to keep you busy for ages.

PS I also particularly liked Mort (Discworld Novel) - it's about Death's apprentice.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

DH_Sayer said:


> Everyone here seems way more knowledgeable about the genre than I, so I'd like to pose a question: I loved the DragonLance series when I read them a decade or so ago, specifically the Chronicles trilogy (I guess it turned into four books at some point). Is that regarded as good fantasy, or is it too lightweight to be given much consideration?


Awwww! Dragonlance! No, that is perfectly respectable fantasy and holds a very dear place in the hearts of many a fantasy reader.

And Sean, Dragonlance was a series written back in the 1980s which tied into this relatively unheard of role playing game called Dungeons & Dragons. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonlance They wrote it while playing a D&D game and it spawned off a whole game module.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you tried Perdido Street Station by China Mieville?


----------



## anothersky (Jan 24, 2012)

A great read for classic fantasy are Patrick Rothfuss' first two books in the king killer cronicles( The Name of the Wind and The Wise Man's Fear); for womens fantasy try Sharon Shinn; for erotic fantasy Jacqueline Cary.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

DH_Sayer said:


> Everyone here seems way more knowledgeable about the genre than I, so I'd like to pose a question: I loved the DragonLance series when I read them a decade or so ago, specifically the Chronicles trilogy (I guess it turned into four books at some point). Is that regarded as good fantasy, or is it too lightweight to be given much consideration?


The only Dragonlance books worth reading are the Chronicles and Legends trilogies, in that order. Good, fun high fantasy. About the only D&D-style novels that are actually any good. I personally think they are great, particularly the Legends trilogy.



StephenLivingston said:


> Check out Storm Constantine's Wraeththu novels.
> Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


The first Wraeththu trilogy is awesome. I highly recommend it if you want something a little different.


----------



## RSHunter88 (Jan 17, 2012)

Joseph_Evans said:


> Have you tried Perdido Street Station by China Mieville?


One of my favorite books by one of my favorite authors, though I have to recommend _The Scar_ over _Perdido_ just because it has a little bit better pacing. Also, pirates.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, way too many recommendations in this thread ...  

I personally never really got into The Name of the Wind. It was beautifully written, but it dragged for me. Don't know exactly why. Theoretically I'm the target audience.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I read Mercedes Lackey for years, but for a while there so many of the story lines started to run together and I stopped


----------



## Katy Press (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I think your covers are beautiful Ruth.





RuthNestvold said:


> Wow, way too many recommendations in this thread ...
> 
> I personally never really got into The Name of the Wind. It was beautifully written, but it dragged for me. Don't know exactly why. Theoretically I'm the target audience.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

MLouring said:


> I have been feeling incredible uninspired as of late, and it seems like none of the books I have lying around are worth reading...
> Any books you guys can recommend?  I love a good paranormal or fantasy book!
> I'm pretty flexible, as long as they doesn't contain weak, annoying or flawless heroines or a protagonist who goes to high school. I have run into waaay too many books trying to appeal to the Twilight fangirls! I need some quality plots and characters who have more personality than a doorknob
> 
> Any must-reads for me?


I really like Allison Dickson's short stories, particularly Dust


----------



## jolenekendry (May 3, 2011)

One of my favorites is fairly gritty modern fantasy, if that's the term.  The Magicians by Lev Grossman, and then the sequel, The Magician King, which might be better than the first.  A sort of high school figures into the first title but I can't imagine a less Twilighty fantasy novel.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say there is none better than Kushiel and Namaah, absolutely none! If ever there was books entitled to "best book ever", those books are true candidats..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.I.Greco (Apr 10, 2011)

Go with the classics... classic Moorcock's Eternal Champion cycle (Elric of Melniboné, Corum, et al) and Lieber's Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser stories. They're not Tolkien, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Mary Robinette Kowal's "Glamour" series (starts with _Shades of Milk and Honey_, continues with _Glamour in Glass_ and goes on, although I haven't read further yet) is set in Regency England but with magic.

The books start out as a strong homage to Jane Austen and then build on that. Magic is an integral part of the world, and life doesn't stop once the protagonists get married, which is pretty refreshing.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jacqueline Carey! Kushiel and Namaah. Nine books to suck you in, all great!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Just read The Emperor's Soul by Brandon Sanderson. It's a novella, so it's somewhat short, but it's a fantastic read, with his usual interesting take on magic; finished it in a few days. It's set in his Elantris universe, but you don't have to know anything about that to enjoy it. It has an Asian flavor to it, which is a nice change to the stereotypical European background:



Now started in on The Sacrifice, part of Kris Rusch's Fey series. So far, it's very good, and the elves in this one are not so nice (they're actually warlike):



I got the above 2 stories as part of a 7 story fantasy bundle last week: http://storybundle.com/. You basically can pay what you want, but if you pay at least US$12, you get two extra stories (of course I did ), plus you can also put part of your payment towards 3 different charities, while the authors get the difference. All the info is at the above url.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

John Crowley's The Solitudes (The Aegypt Cycle) is superb - like nothing I'd ever read before or since.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

PaulLev said:


> John Crowley's The Solitudes (The Aegypt Cycle) is superb - like nothing I'd ever read before or since.


Crowley always has been a pretty unique writer.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Tony Richards said:


> Crowley always has been a pretty unique writer.


Agreed. I live not too far from the west side of the Hudson river that plays a significant role in the Aegypt books. He caught something about that area perfectly, and I've never quite looked at that area in the way I used to.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

PaulLev said:


> John Crowley's The Solitudes (The Aegypt Cycle) is superb - like nothing I'd ever read before or since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's a new one by Abercrombie: 

This is a little different to his usual stuff as he's trying to appeal to YA readers, too. Still pretty gritty, though.

I'd also recommend Stephen Donaldson's The Last Dark, which I'm still reading.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Alessandra Kelley said:


> Quote from: PaulLev on Yesterday at 04:23:15 PM
> "John Crowley's The Solitudes (The Aegypt Cycle) is superb - like nothing I'd ever read before or since."
> 
> Ee, another Crowley fan!
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

This is on my TBR and the series gets really good reviews

http://elitistbookreviews.blogspot.com/2013/12/graveyard-child.html


----------



## deedawning (Aug 31, 2013)

MLouring said:


> I have been feeling incredible uninspired as of late, and it seems like none of the books I have lying around are worth reading...
> Any books you guys can recommend?  I love a good paranormal or fantasy book!
> I'm pretty flexible, as long as they doesn't contain weak, annoying or flawless heroines or a protagonist who goes to high school. I have run into waaay too many books trying to appeal to the Twilight fangirls! I need some quality plots and characters who have more personality than a doorknob
> 
> Any must-reads for me?


It's old, but it's the best Fantasy series I ever read. It's called the Death Gate Series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman. Awesome!


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Try Frion Farrell's debut novel The Round Spear. It's getting good reviews. She's from Manchester originally, based near me now, I know her through work. Published by Word Branch in America. Set in Peru and Cumbria.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I recent picked up Against the Light by Dave Duncan and really dug it:


(in the interest of fair disclosure, we share the same publisher, but I don't know this author and no one told me to read it or say nice things about it)

It was the first book in awhile that I really looked forward to getting back to each night. It reminded me a little of Game of Thrones without all of the rambling bits. It went straight to the action with interesting characters and great world building. Totally enjoyable!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Recently, I've enjoyed Rothfuss's _Kingkiller Chronicle_, Abercrombie's _First Law Trilogy_, Butcher's _Dresden Files_, Erikson's _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series, the (almost) incomparable GRRM, and, to a lesser extent, Sanderson's _The Way of Kings_.

You can always head over to www.bestfantasybooks.com and review their lists to see what interests you.

Enjoy!


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> I recent picked up Against the Light by Dave Duncan and really dug it:


Oooh, ooh - Dave Duncan! The Great Game! Three book series, utterly awesome. His King's Blades series is also excellent, but The Great Game is really in a class by itself.


----------



## CecilyKane (Mar 4, 2014)

Favorite fantasy book of the year, hands-down, is Caitlin Kiernan's _The Red Tree_. It's dark fantasy/horror, so it may not be what the OP is looking for, but I can't not mention it.

Second favorite fantasy book of the year is N.K. Jemisin's _The Killing Moon_, high fantasy set in a universe based on Egyptian culture. Very imaginative worldbuilding.

My favorite source for finding fantasy and sci-fi to read is Worlds Without End. They've got lots of lists, including winners and nominees over the years for 15 different SF/F awards. https://worldswithoutend.com/


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

The Deed of Paksennarion by Elizabeth Moon is awesome.  I was told several times by a coworker to read it and I kept avoiding it because I thought the name Paksennarion sounded weird.  But I finally read it and absolutely loved it.

I re-read this particular book every few years.  In my opinion, it's one of the few that even comes close to Tolkien's Lord of the Rings in terms of epic storyline.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No one ever mentions T.H. White's _The Once and Future King_. Probably the most underrated fantasy novel of all time.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

While we're going back in time to older series, I'll throw in Anne McCaffrey's Dragons of Pern and Andre Norton's Witch World.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll suggest my fellow TNBW workshopper Karin Rita Gastreich. Eolyn was good, and High Maga is shaping up to be even better (I'm only a few chapters in).









http://www.amazon.com/Eolyn-Karin-Rita-Gastreich-ebook/dp/B005BEIGZG

Sole heiress to a forbidden craft, Eolyn lives in a world where women of her kind are tortured and burned. When she meets Akmael, destined to assume the throne of this violent realm, she embarks upon a path of adventure, love, betrayal and war. Bound by magic, driven apart by destiny, Eolyn and the Mage King confront each other in an epic struggle that will determine the fate of a millennial tradition of magic.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

maryjf45 said:


> I have been reading Patricia Briggs "Mercy" series.


I actually prefer that author's epic fantasy over her urban fantasy. _The Hob's Bargain_ is a standalone, and then she has a Hurog duology and a Raven duology (all different worlds). Her Sianem novels were her first, so I find it fun to read them and see spots where she repurposed something from one of those into one of her later-written books.

I also have to second those recommending Lindsay Buroker (&#8230;I think I own every single thing she's written). I also recommend Brandon Sanderson (I've read the Mistborn trilogy), Kristine Kathryn Rusch's Fey series.

If you like urban fantasy, Seanan McGuire's Toby Daye series gets better with every book.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm enjoying some David Gemmell at the moment. Stormrider, to be precise. Seriously good stuff, even if I have come in at the final book in the Rigante series in my usual haphazard fashion.

I actually quite enjoy bad fantasy novels. I don't even mean in an ironic sneering way. They're a guilty secret pleasure, like a McDonalds breakfast on the way to work.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Also Robert Aspirin's Myth books if you like a lot of humor injected into the fantasy.  (His Phule's Company science fiction books are also fun to read. They had me chuckling out loud at times.)


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed Kat Amesbury's "The Guests of Honor" where a woman inherits - and becomes bound to - a magical inn.  It is a fantasy novel more along the lines of "The Wizard of Oz" mixed with a little "Amelie", "Harry Potter", and "Dr. Who".  I read half of it before I looked up at the clock and realized how late it was (work the next morning).  

I believe this is going to be a series - and I'm already looking for the next installment.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a pretty good one: http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Witchking-Vox-Day-ebook/dp/B00I45AE1I/

It's three short stories, the last one is the best. It deals with an elf and a monk who distrust each other at first (do elves even HAVE souls?), but end up accidentally creating two pivotal religious works of the time. If you're familiar with medieval history you'll like this one.

Free for Prime members!


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I met Aurora Lightbourne locally, and because I did I read a couple books in her Space Tripper series. I don't usually read this genre, but really enjoyed these. Here's her author page, so you can see the four books in the series.

www.amazon.com/A.-Lightbourne/e/B0035NF5MM


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

If you like a lot of detail, world building, and a degree of psychological realism, you might enjoy Stephen Donaldson, particularly the latter Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, which (for the most part) has a strong female protagonist.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Have you ever read Diana Wynne Jones? If you like young adult / middle grade stuff that ISN'T about going to school, she has a lot of good stuff that fits the bill. (Year of the Griffin _is_ at a wizard school, but the main character is a griffin, so . . . )

Try Dark Lord of Derkholm or Hexwood or The Time of the Ghost, if you want something totally different from your usual fantasy thing.


----------

